# Covid-19 sport events are virtual...



## MetoMeto (May 9, 2020)

I mean i love video games but watching cycling or racing as a video games on sport channels is just stupid beyond words to me.
Real athletes ride home bikes as a controller attached to PC and play cycling game, or soccer players playing PC soccer game...
I mean come on for christ's sake...

As i said, i love VG's but this is just stupid.

Make your mind "WHO" are video games healthy or not! lol


----------



## Taleweaver (May 9, 2020)

Okay... I understand your feelings, but is it so hard to switch the channel, then? 

The way I see it, it's simple supply and demand. The athletes are eager to get out their couch, televisions have afternoons where they can't show anything more useful and there are entire hours of people eager to watch. 

... Then again, some people would be eager to watch paint dry, provided it's being televised and commented on. Either way, just let them have their fun, okay? 

Also : I really don't mind people playing video games on television. I guess my definition of love for the medium goes a bit further than yours.


----------

